

What do with a project that has one user? - coolsunglasses

I have a small free link-saving service at http://scrooty.com/ that a friend of mine uses. I'd like to kill off the servers as they're the only one that uses it, but that seems rude.<p>I've showed them other projects but the user professes their love for Scrooty and only Scrooty. (I showed them Delicious, Historious, and like five other things)<p>User's unwilling to pay for the service, suggested advertising.<p>Any suggestions as to what I should do with this?
======
dangoldin
I have a similar project (<http://www.twirlapp.com/>) that only I and a friend
of mine uses. The cost is pretty minimal for me to maintain since it's on a
shared instance with a ton of my other projects so I just keep it up.

I do some occasional work when I need a break from everything else and I
thought of open sourcing it but never really got around to it.

~~~
coolsunglasses
Sending my user to you in the hopes of offloading them. :)

~~~
dangoldin
Haha what have I signed up for?!

I mean the product is pretty different but may be good enough. Your friend can
also take a look at <https://kippt.com/> and <https://collections.me/>

------
ebrenes
Just provide your friend with a deadline for when you're shutting down the
service along with the list of possible services he can use to replace the
existing one.

I would also just provide him with the option of taking over the server
account and paying for the monthly maintenance fee himself. Basically: "Here,
please have this, I don't want to deal with this anymore."

~~~
coolsunglasses
They're not willing to pay anything for it.

Yeah, I know.

Thinking of making the end of the month the cut off.

~~~
ebrenes
Right, but just give them that option, just as part of being nice. That way if
they ever bitch about it, you can always say: "if it wasn't worth $x for you,
it sure as hell ain't worth $x for me!" :p

------
jameswyse
Funny thing is that by making this post you may just end up with even more
users.

You could move it to Heroku (or another similar service) who offer a free
plan.

~~~
coolsunglasses
>Funny thing is that by making this post you may just end up with even more
users.

It occurred to me, but then I trusted in my repellent design skills.

>You could move it to Heroku (or another similar service) who offer a free
plan.

I have religious objections to Heroku, but I might do it for the sake of my
friend.

------
carlosn
Taking a look at it just because. Don´t mind me.

~~~
coolsunglasses
Just be aware that I'm going to either bring on a paywall ($5/month) or shut
it down eventually.

~~~
carlosn

      I know. Like I said, just taking a look, trying to understand why your friend wouldn´t want to switch to something else

~~~
coolsunglasses
Because they either charged or led to a lack of organization of links.

It baffled me too.

